# Miss a connecting train, what happens?



## LookingGlassTie (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's the background:

On my return trip from Orlando recently, the 92 Silver Star was 3 hours late arriving at ORL. That's because it was a ripple effect from the 91 SS being delayed in Miami the day before. Then, once I boarded and headed toward Richmond (my transfer point), the train was about 50 minutes late getting to RVR. Which meant that I arrived in Richmond nearly 4 hours late.

Now, I had to transfer to the 95 Northeast Regional to go to NPN. That train is normally scheduled to depart RVR at 4:48 PM. If by chance I had arrived at RVR too late to catch this train, would I have been able to take the 125 Northeast Regional to NFK? The 125 departs RVR at 6:25 PM (I think). How does Amtrak handle situations like this? My concern is that because my ticket said "NPN" as opposed to "NFK", would I have been allowed to ride the 125 NER if I had arrived too late to catch the 95 NER?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't know about those specific trains but:

https://www.amtrak.com/at-the-station



> *Connecting Trains*
> 
> Amtrak does not normally guarantee connections of less than 60 minutes (90 minutes between arriving long-distance trains and local trains in the Northeast Corridor). Please call Amtrak 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245) or your travel agent if your planned itinerary includes a shorter connection. A guaranteed connection does not ensure that such a connection will always be made. In the case of a missed guaranteed connection, Amtrak will provide alternate transportation on Amtrak, another carrier, or overnight hotel accommodations, at Amtrak's discretion.


----------



## PVD (Jul 26, 2017)

The first question is: was this booked as a guaranteed connection by Amtrak, or self booked outside their parameters?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 26, 2017)

If it was booked as a guaranteed connection by Amtrak, and you miss it due to a late Amtrak train, they may give you other options for getting to your destination.

I once arrived very late into Chicago on the Empire Builder, and was automatically re-booked for a late-next-day Lincoln Service, as they appeared to assume that I would want to sleep the day away (in a motel room provided by Amtrak) due to my wee-hours arrival. But I had roomette, so I had slept early and well, and I had a conference to attend at my destination (SPG). I had originally booked through AGR, so I had to call them to negotiate a re-re-booking for the earliest morning departure. Amtrak got to save the $$ for the hotel, and I got to my destination right as the conference began.

The moral of my story is: if your arriving train will miss the connection, the system will automatically re-accommodate you. If you originally received a confirmation and ticket by email, you will receive the new reservation the same way. If you don't like what the system gives you, you are welcome to call back and re-book in any mutually satisfactory way.


----------

